# Replacement Fence for an older Craftsman Table Saw



## brizak79 (May 20, 2011)

I've got an older 70's era (I think) Craftsman table saw that been working pretty good for me, except the fence. I'm looking to upgrade it, and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions? The saw is a 12" Craftsman Commercial Floor Saw (see attachment). So far I've come across the 'Delta T2 Fence System', the 'Shop Fox Classic Fence System', the 'Grizzly Aluma-Classic Fence'. Any suggestions out of these? Any other ones I have missed? Thanks...


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Price aside, I would choose the Shop Fox. For the price the T-2 is great.
I don't care for the aluminum faces on the Aluma-classic.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I wrote a review on the T2 on this site. I used it extensively the last two weeks and love it. Granted I am a hobbiest but I couldn't be happier.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

The Delta T2. Can't beat the price. Why pay so much more for the same basic style fence?


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

+1 on the delta T-2, great fence outstanding accuracy, never a trouble putting the fence back to a mark you'd used earlier and getting the same size piece cut.

If i had a more expensive rig id jump to the besie, but for the money the T-2 cannot be beat.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Those are all good fences, but the T2 is tough to beat at ~ $150 from Tools-plus.com.


----------



## brizak79 (May 20, 2011)

I appreciate the comments! I think I'm gonna go for the T2; anything will be better than what I have on there now! :thumbsup:


----------



## brizak79 (May 20, 2011)

Well, I got the T2 fence in on Thursday, and I wasn't expecting such a huge box! 6 feet long, 1-1/2 feet wide, & 8" thick, weighing in at 60 pounds! I was a little intimidated once I un-boxed it & looked at my table saw, as NONE of the holes lined up! Instead of just packing it back up & sending it back, I decided to browse the good ol' internet for a solution. I came across a blog by a Brandon Croft (http://brandoncroft.com/2011/05/10/upgrading-craftsman-table-saw/) that was a real life saver. Most people suggested re-drilling all the holes in the guide rail, which seemed daunting. He suggested drilling just ONE hole in the table saw. This worked GREAT! :thumbsup: The hardest part was once it came time to install the rear guide rail; my saw had NO holes in it at all!  So, after some careful measuring, shimming, propping, & praying, I drilled a few more holes. Much to my surprise, I DIDN'T SCREW IT UP!! :laughing:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Cool! Glad you worked through it, and glad you posted a follow up! ...Always nice to know the outcome. :thumbsup:

How's it working out for you?


----------



## brizak79 (May 20, 2011)

I had to move the scale about 2", but with a little adjustment of the pointer, it is very accurate. And now the saw cuts like BUTTA'!! :smile:


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great looking install man, and you will not ever regret the 150..The T-2 IMO makes an old saw feel like a shinny new caddy.


----------

